# Weight Distribution Hitches



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in need of a weight distributing hitch for my camper (so I don't have to keep borrowing the FIL's) and I'm a bit nervous about this purchase...

At the local RV dealer, they're around $300

On Ebay, they're around $150

Used on Craigslist they're still around $200

Why is it they're so cheap on Ebay? Does BRAND really matter? I know I want 1,000lbs and 10,000lbs (per FIL's instructions, it was his camper to start with anyway) but I'm not sure why there is such a difference in price. 

If anyone can help me out, I'd VERY much appreciate it!


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I work at a rv dealership. Our top selling hitch is ez lift. Made by camco. In my opinion they all do the same thing. Some just have other features to add like resses dual cam. I didn't spend top dollar on mine and it works great.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Keep in mind that there are different classes of hitches dependant on the camper weight. Thus a reflection in price.


----------

